# Finding Pheasant Hunting Locations



## kirsch

With pheasant hunting season quickly approaching, do you know where you are going to hunt? What if someone is already in the field, is there another good location nearby? There is solution which can help maximize your time both preparing for the hunt as well as helping you while hunting for pheasants as well as virtually any outdoor activity.

The TRAX series of maps differentiate public from private land. For North Dakota for instance this includes *PLOTS*, Waterfowl Production Areas, Wildlife Management Areas, Grasslands, Bureau of Land Management, Bureau of Reclamation, State Lands, Army Corp of Engineers and more. For private land both the North Dakota (NDTRAX) and Minnesota (MNTRAX) also includes the Township, Range and Section number so with the addition of a County PLAT map, ownership of Private land can also be verified. The Montana (MTTRAX) map goes one step further by showing all the land parcel boundaries and the owner's name in the middle of the parcel. There are many additional features including roads, trails, lakes, depth contours, and more.

Having the addition of a TRAX map on your Lowrance or Garmin GPS is extremely beneficial for scouting, and once in the field helping determine if the property continues once you reach a fence line, tree line, stream, etc. This series is not only for pheasant hunting but also is extremely useful for all other forms of hunting, fishing, hiking, and virtually any outdoor activity. See what TRAX has to offer and you will never want to go hunting or fishing without it again.

Check it out http://www.koutdoorproducts.com


----------



## Centerfire

Do you get paid on a percentage basis - I am guessing you are some how related to the sales of these things.


----------



## KEN W

Doesn't matter.....he is a sponsor here. :beer:


----------



## drjongy

Yeah, he's the owner of the company and developer of the product. He is a sponser of this site. I've used his maps before, and he has a very nice product here.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We use it scouting and now it's hard to go without it, especially for upland. You'd be surprised how much state land exists that I never knew before when driving.


----------



## Longshot

Thanks for the info kirsch. I will be picking one up soon!


----------



## holmsvc

I used it out west antelope hunting in 2A a unit we had never been to. My buddy shot his goat on state land we found using the trax chip. It was also really helpful for identifying what was a road out west. I know my trip was much easier because of the chip.


----------



## kirsch

*Centerfire:* As stated by others, I am a sponsor on the site and posted the thread as a sponsor. Next time, I will make it more apparent. I could have tried to be all secretive and pretended to be a customer and commented on how great it is but this is not the way I do business.

For all the rest who commented on how well it is working, thank you for being a customer and for also your comments. I am not only the owner, I am a customer as well. I would never go hunting without the TRAX maps and if you try it, I am confident you will feel the same. Have a great hunting season.


----------



## DonC

Odered mine today............


----------



## Jmnhunter

hey Kirsch, will any Garmin that is already compatible to Mapsource work for this?


----------



## kirsch

Short answer is yes and here is the longer answer.

There are two Garmin options:
NDTRAX - Garmin
NDTRAX - Garmin Mapsource

*NDTRAX Garmin:*Comes with a preloaded Garmin SD/microSD card which is the most popular. It fits right into most StreetPilots, Nuvis, HCX handhelds, Oregon, Colorado, 60CSx, 76CSx and many others.

*NDTRAX Garmin MapSource: *This is a computer solution where if MapSource is already loaded on a person's computer NDTRAX can be added to list of maps that can be loaded to the GPS. However, with this said, the entire NDTRAX Garmin map is 30MB in size so many of the non-memory card Garmin's don't have this much space. Feature types can be selected like Land only or Water only to send less data to the GPS so even users with some older 8MB eTrex series GPS devices can and do use NDTRAX.

Great question. http://www.koutdoorproducts.com


----------



## Centerfire

My apology,

I have to say I went back and checked it out - Looks like a good product


----------



## kirsch

Centerfire, nothing to apologize for as if the board becomes nothing but SPAM or comments by sponsors, it will not be nearly as successful. I will make sure on any future posts I clearly indicate I am a sponsor and will try to keep posts to a minimum.

With pheasant season nearly upon us and being very new to Nodak Outdoors as a sponsor, I wanted to let people know this could help them this hunting season. Best of luck to you and everyone else who will venture out during the hunting season.


----------



## SaberX01

*Kirsch*

I was going to ask a few things about MTTRAX but then I found it under your products section on the web-site. Any Plans for SDTRAX?

I don't hunt much in MN (we sure do allot of fishing there though), but the MTTRAX & NDTRAX is definately on my Xmas Wish List.
.


----------



## kirsch

South Dakota was 2nd on my list. I had the data and was almost complete when I contacted the SD Game, Fish, and Parks to verify what type of disclaimer they wished to have on the product. At that time, they denied my use of the data for commercial means and later I found out they were working on their own version. You can look up the South Dakota Game and Fish Department and they have their own version, free to download, so I don't have any plans to ever do South Dakota. Thanks for checking and look forward to having you as a customer for NDTRAX and MTTRAX.


----------



## deacon

SD has done their own but not a versatile, cannot be used on as many different units. :eyeroll:


----------



## kirsch

I am changing the direction of the thread a bit based on the last question on other states. I am working on Wyoming as we speak and have been selling a prototype by request for a discounted rate as the other features aren't complete. So, if you are heading to Wyoming send me a PM or email ([email protected]) and I will get you a link to purchase this prototype. I plan to continue to move West including Idaho, Colorado, NM, and maybe a few others and also by next fall make sure to have more midwest done such as Kansas, Iowa, etc. No promises as it all depends on the status of the GIS data in each state if this is feasible or not. Keep watching the website http://www.koutdoorproducts.com for updates on more states.

Also, if you feel there are certain states which should be first, please let me know as I don't hunt or fish other states very often. If you are wondering about Wisconsin, I have contacted them many times and for now they just don't have much available.

I may post this question on the main forum in a few weeks and let people vote/help decide the direction of the next states worked on. Thanks.

Korey


----------



## kirsch

.


----------



## 94NDTA

So, with the plots and available land changing so much from year to year, is there any sort of upgrade or trade in policy for 2010 when we lose more public land to hunt?


----------



## kirsch

Yes, updates are available yearly and are especially critical for ND with PLOTS land. For NDTRAX, I have gone a bit over-board this year as I have updated more than 5 times. In the future, I plan to update once in the Spring (new lakes) and once in the Fall (hunting land changes).

The way updates work is if you own NDTRAX 2009 and I come out with an update to NDTRAX 2009, the update is free. You can see the updates from this year at http://www.koutdoorproducts.com/html/news.html. You simply send me the card in the mail (in a bubble mailer) and I update and send it right back. If it is 1, 2, or 3 years later for instance, let's say it is NDTRAX 2011 and you are noticing major changes in PLOTS (which there will be), the update fee is $20 and the same thing applies and you would receive the latest NDTRAX 2011, etc. It doesn't matter how many years later it is, the price is $20.

I am a sportsman first and a business owner 2nd and I did not like GPS companies requiring me to purchase a new product all the time when data became outdated, so this led me to this policy.


----------



## 94NDTA

Awesome. Sounds like an awesome product from a local business. Thats all it takes to convince me.


----------



## deacon

Korey, will this work with a Garmin 265?

How long does it take to get the chip?


----------



## kirsch

By 265, I am assuming you are referring to the Garmin Nuvi 265. My product was thoroughly tested on Nuvis. The only Nuvi currently I have seen an issue with is the Nuvi 200. Personally, I haven't tried a 265 but have a high degree of confidence it will work. If not, I always offer a money-back guarantee.

I turn virtually all orders around next day, so if you ordered today, it would mail US Postal Service First Class tomorrow. If in ND, 1-2 days to get it and if outside ND, 2-7 days. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## tumblebuck

show me one piece of "public" land (WPA, PLOTS, State school...whatever) that your software identifies that isn't already marked in the PLOTS guide.


----------



## kirsch

*Tumblebuck: * The PLOTS guide is great. However, when you are in the middle of the Little Missouri National Grasslands a 8.5 x 11 sheet of paper can make it very difficult to determine exactly where you are with any level of precision. When you are walking a piece of State Land (which is not marked) how can you tell when you get to a fenceline if it continues or not. A paper map is always good to have but having the map live on your GPS so you can see your position on the map is key. Finding areas quickly etc is also a huge advantage. There is more to my map than just hunting lands although this is a big part of it.

*A Few Differences: *
1) NDTRAX is typically updated more times than the PLOTS guide

2) NDTRAX can be more precise due to the zoom/scaling of a GPS

3) NDTRAX shows where you are in relation to the map

4) NDTRAX contains the main trails in ND

5) NDTRAX contains the main fishing lakes with contours

6) NDTRAX has a much more extensive road database compared to the one in the PLOTS guide

And I can continue on. They are both good and I always recommend having the PLOTS guide as well. Talk to someone who has NDTRAX and they can also explain and tell you how this product has helped them.


----------



## SaberX01

Hi Kirsch,

We're probably highjacking the thread here, and maybe it should be in a Kirsch Outdoor Product Support Page, so appologies for that.

I have a couple quesionts if I may. I'm in the market for (looking at which version I'm going to buy) a Garmin Oregon / Colorado system, but was curious about home use of the overlays before loading them onto a GPS system. I've not used MapSource before, so I need to do a bit of learing on that as well.

Using Garmin MapSource, are we able to see all the features your overlays provide on on the PC itself, or how does that work? In other words, can we do the planning and such at home on the PC, then transfer that over to the GPS for mobile use, or do we're merely load all the overlays via microSD and away we go?

If we wanted all features / overlays "available", say for MTTRAX, is there a specific microSD memory card size (1GB, 2GB etc etc) that we need to purchase in advance to load it from MapSource, or is that provided as part of your product offering ?

I'm sold on the product for sure, just thinking about how best to use it, both form home and in the field.

Thanx


----------



## tumblebuck

kirsch said:


> *Tumblebuck: * The PLOTS guide is great. However, when you are in the middle of the Little Missouri National Grasslands a 8.5 x 11 sheet of paper can make it very difficult to determine exactly where you are with any level of precision.


Learning how to read a map, paying attention to landmarks, and using the odometer has worked well for many years.

I'm sure you have a product some people will find useful.

I see no need to spend the money when everything I need is free.


----------



## tumblebuck

> 1) NDTRAX is typically updated more times than the PLOTS guide


You can download the MOST UP TO DATE plots information from the G&F website. I doubt your software is updated as often as the online information.


----------



## kirsch

Tumblebuck: We could go around and around. You are entitled to your opinion on the usefulness of a GPS and yes people with good map skills can do a lot with a paper map. People explored this entire world with paper maps. My point on the PLOTS guide is they publish the final once per year which is what most people have. I will focus my attention on the other people on this thread who have questions on the products. I appreciate your perspective and your comments on NodakOutdoors.


----------



## kirsch

_I'm in the market for (looking at which version I'm going to buy) a Garmin Oregon / Colorado system, but was curious about home use of the overlays before loading them onto a GPS system. I've not used MapSource before, so I need to do a bit of learing on that as well. _

Personally, if you are looking for a handheld Garmin, I would either go with the Oregon or the 60CSx. The 60CSx isn't touch screen but this can be a good thing if hunting in ND when it is cold. The 60CSx has a brighter screen and the Oregon has more data on the maps by default, so it comes down to preference. 

_Using Garmin MapSource, are we able to see all the features your overlays provide on on the PC itself, or how does that work? In other words, can we do the planning and such at home on the PC, then transfer that over to the GPS for mobile use, or do we're merely load all the overlays via microSD and away we go? _

Currently no. I have provided a similar style product in the past and the majority of sportsman simply wanted an easy to use GPS option. When I had the option, nobody seemed to want it and now that I don't, people do. It may be an option in the future. There are 2 Garmin versions when ordering one is just Garmin and one is Garmin MapSource. The Mapsource version has the ability to see one layer of my map on the GPS for instance the land layer but the labels, borders and other features on a different layer so you can't see them all at one time. In summary, Garmin version comes with a memory card and the Garmin MapSource version comes on a CD-ROM, installs to the computer, and the owner supplies the memory card or loads directly to the memory of the GPS. 

_If we wanted all features / overlays "available", say for MTTRAX, is there a specific microSD memory card size (1GB, 2GB etc etc) that we need to purchase in advance to load it from MapSource, or is that provided as part of your product offering ? _

Garmin version = provided, MapSource version - User Provided. For MTTRAX at least 128MB and more if you wish to load any other Garmin MapSource maps. 

_I'm sold on the product for sure, just thinking about how best to use it, both form home and in the field. _

Feel free to give me a call if you have additional questions at (701) 261-9017 or email at [email protected]

Thanx


----------



## Timber2005

I recently purchased this and am nothing but impressed with it. I played with it a bit on my Garmin 260 and it was a cake walk. Korye is also a top notch guy and excellent guy to deal with. He answered all my questions timely and was very accomodating. Thanks man

Chad


----------



## wurgs

I just spent 5 days wandering the badlands hunting this last weekend and this product would have come in handy. The grasslands maps are pretty good but its very hard to determine exactly where you are at times. Its especially bad when you know you are close to the property line and there is a bird you want to hunt but can't be sure if you are on public or private land. Will definately look into this product before next years trip.


----------



## jcnelsn1

I love the NDTRAX. Great product. Any plans in the future to show private property boundaries and landowner names? That we\ould be the ultimate scouting tool!


----------



## kirsch

jcnelsn1,

If the data existed in GIS format for all or even most of the counties, it would already be on the map. NDTRAX currently shows the 8 digit township, range and section number requiring a PLAT map to be able to find the ownership.

MTTRAX does show the parcel/property boundaries and the owner so technically I can do it as it is only a matter of data availability. There are 2 counties in ND that have this completed from what I have been told and by next year's hunting season if there are a few more, I may at least put those on there. Great suggestion and as soon as it is viable, I will absolutely add it.

Korey


----------



## jcnelsn1

I never even realized that NDTRAX shows the township, range and section number. I will look for that. Certainly will make finding the spot on a plat map easier.


----------



## kirsch

The PLSS (TRS) was added around 8/1, so if you have an older NDTRAX, just send it to me for updating. It is in the center of a section of land at high zoom rates. For Lowrance, make sure your POIs are all turned on.


----------



## DonC

Kory just got back from 10 days in ND. Your chip worked great as advertised. My plots book got very little use :lol: Well worth the $$

DonC


----------



## kirsch

Glad to hear your success using NDTRAX. The PLOTS guide is great but having the data in the PLOTS guide plus more, real time on your GPS takes outdoor adventures to a new level. Send some pictures to [email protected] from your hunt and I will post them on the NDTRAX website. Thanks.


----------

